# My Power Supply failed but...?



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello. So I noticed there was a high-pitched noise coming from the PSU and would fade away after the PC was on for a while. As I was working on my PC, suddenly it just shut down and I haven't been able to turn it back on ever since. So I am to understand that my PSU has failed and died but my question is... has any other component inside my PC case failed too? Thank you.... Cause I want to be sure if I can replace the PSU now or not.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, there is no way to tell for sure unless you try those components in another computer to test them. Bad PSU units do have a way sometimes of damaging other computer components when they go. Might be a good idea to just get a new power supply and give it a try to see if anything is gone. BTW, be sure you purchase a good brand name with enough wattage to do what you need done, so you won't have to do this again soon. 

If you list your specs, one of us would be happy to assist you in purchasing something that will work for you.


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Unfortunately, there is no way to tell for sure unless you try those components in another computer to test them. Bad PSU units do have a way sometimes of damaging other computer components when they go. Might be a good idea to just get a new power supply and give it a try to see if anything is gone. BTW, be sure you purchase a good brand name with enough wattage to do what you need done, so you won't have to do this again soon.
> 
> If you list your specs, one of us would be happy to assist you in purchasing something that will work for you.


Well first off thank you for replying and I apologize for being late, been kinda busy lately. Anyways, this is what it says on the PSU tag:


```
MODEL NO: FSP315-60PNA-E (PF)
AC Input: 220V-230V~, 4A, 50-60Hz
MAX Output Power: 315W
```
Do you need more information?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Tell us what the specs of the rest of your rig and then we can tell you what you need. Be sure to include the video card you are using.


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

OK I am not really sure how exactly to check the specs of my PSU but my video card is ATI Radeon X600 Series 256MB.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

this will give you what is in it

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

OK:

ATI Radeon X600 (RV380 Pro) video card 256 MB DDR +TV-out
Name: ATI Radeon X600 Pro
Type: 2D/3D Video Card
Manufacturer Chipset: ATI

Motherboard:

Gigabyte GA-8I915PM
Sunshine (GA-8I915PM Ver 1.1)
Name: Sunshine (GA-8I915PM Ver 1.1)
Type: µATX motherboard
Manufacturer: Gigabyte

CPU:

Manufacturer Intel
Type Pentium 4 (Prescott, 90 nm)
Model SL7PY
Clock Speed 3.4 GHz
Front Bus Speed 800 MHz
Cache 1024 kB
Socket LGA 775
Stepping core E0
Maximum temperature 68°C
Maximum power dissipation 84 W
Supported features:	
* Hyper Threading
* xD bit (enables hardware Data Execution Prevention in Windows XP with SP2)

RAM:

2X512MB DDR RAM (1GB)

PSU:

The brand is FSP Group Inc.
MODEL NO: FSP315-60PNA-E (PF)
AC Input: 220V-230V~, 4A, 50-60Hz
MAX Output Power: 315W

OK need anything else?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

pcie you need to be up here
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

dai said:


> pcie you need to be up here
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


Are you sure that's compatible with my PC? Well thanks anyways for you answer!

Edit: Oh btw, the power cord is american, I live in europe and I just need a compatible PSU, I dont care about brand/quality, just wanna get my PC up and running again safely. THank you again


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

c0ldpr0xy said:


> I dont care about brand/quality.


Please rethink what you are saying here. Poor quality power supplies are what burns up your other computer components. It makes no sense to save ten buck buying a cheap power supply and then having to spend two hundred dollars replacing memory and motherboard....or even more.


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Please rethink what you are saying here. Poor quality power supplies are what burns up your other computer components. It makes no sense to save ten buck buying a cheap power supply and then having to spend two hundred dollars replacing memory and motherboard....or even more.



OK well I just need a compatible PSU that will support my PC for running it again?


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, can anyone help?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post 8


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

dai said:


> post 8


post 9

Tumbleweed36, I didn't come here for you to tell me that I need to rethink about buying good quality/brand PSU's... All I asked for is just a simple PSU that will support my PC again. Thank you but no thanks about the tip on reminding me about buying GOOD quality PSU's.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

enjoy paying for new components every 2 years.


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

c0ldpr0xy said:


> post 9
> 
> Tumbleweed36, I didn't come here for you to tell me that I need to rethink about buying good quality/brand PSU's... All I asked for is just a simple PSU that will support my PC again. Thank you but no thanks about the tip on reminding me about buying GOOD quality PSU's.


Then what did you come here for? ... You don't need these people... Just take your attitude and go purchase some junk. The people that have given you advice here are some of the best that you will find. Personally I have found that it pays to listen to them.


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

Net Jockey said:


> Then what did you come here for? Just take your attitude and go purchase some junk... You don't need these people...The people that have given you advice here are some of the best that you will find. Personally I have found that pays to listen to them.



Tumbleweed gave me advice, not answer. I'm here looking for answers not advice... I dont need advice from people telling me what brand to buy or the quality of the product. All I asked was ANY compatible PSU for my PC! Even if I have to buy every 2 weeks, its my problem.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

c0ldpr0xy said:


> just wanna get my PC up and running again safely.


We are only here to give you advise. We are not buying components for you, however, be aware that we do not endorse certain brands and/or models due to known quality defects. You may choose to purchase a unit that we don't reccomend, but you have been warned that PSU's are known to take out entire systems (and/or cause sparks and/or trip breakers and/or cause fires) when they expire.


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

magnethead said:


> We are only here to give you advise. We are not buying components for you, however, be aware that we do not endorse certain brands and/or models due to known quality defects. You may choose to purchase a unit that we don't reccomend, but you have been warned that PSU's are known to take out entire systems (and/or cause sparks and/or trip breakers and/or cause fires) when they expire.



I never said I wanted you to buy me components... All I need is some basic info about a mediocre PSU that will support my PC. That is, when I walk into a PC store, I tell them that information you provide and I'll just choose the top model. Thus, I'm not ordering online that is why I need info so I can buy it here locally. Thank you again.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

c0ldpr0xy said:


> I never said I wanted you to buy me components... All I need is some basic info about a mediocre PSU that will support my PC. That is, when I walk into a PC store, I tell them that information you provide and I'll just choose the top model. Thus, I'm not ordering online that is why I need info so I can buy it here locally. Thank you again.


Just to clear up the issue. We don't actually want you to purchase something that is of low quality. We want you to purchase a quality supply that will work for you. I know quality supplies are higher priced, but we did not purposely mention any super-high priced units, just the normal price of a quality supply.

There was nothing written by me that was intended to offend you, but my comments were simply to help you. If you took this another way, I apologize for that. No offense intended.

Members of the Hardware Team simply do not recommend mediocre PSU units (as you requested above) on Tech Support Forum, because they can damage your other computer parts. We don't want you buying something that will burn out in a few weeks and then you have to purchase again for the same issue. I hope that clears up why we said what we did.

We hope you get the rig up and running and it works well for you. Good luck and again, accept our apology for any misunderstanding of what we were saying!


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

Alright Tumbleweed, now we're talking. So what I want is as I mentioned just some basic info that I can go my local PC store and tell them that I need a PSU and when they ask me what kind of PSU I just tell them the information you provide. Because I'm not ordering online.

Thanks for clearing things up tumbleweed


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

From looking around, I think your present supply might be a mATX power supply, so you have to be very careful what size you put in that case IF it is not a full ATX case. Otherwise, it might not fit the case. 

If it is an old power supply and computer with a "branded name" like HP or something, also the store would need to make sure it is not a speciality power supply with different connectors.

Therefore, it might be a good idea to take your old power supply to the regular store when you go in to make sure it will fit your case. That way you or they can match them up in size.

Just make sure you have a bare minumum of 26 amps on the +12 rail(s) since you are running a pci-e video card, and look for a power supply that is larger than what you have in total wattage. A power supply with 80% efficiency is always better in quality than one with a lower efficiency.

Any computer store should be able to tell by looking. Let us know if we can help further...Hey, it is almost midnight for me, need to get out of here and will be back tomorrow as time permits since company is coming to town during the day.

In the meantime, read the sticky below if you want more information:

Power-Supply-Information-Selection

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> From looking around, I think your present supply might be a mATX power supply, so you have to be very careful what size you put in that case IF it is not a full ATX case. Otherwise, it might not fit the case.
> 
> If it is an old power supply and computer with a "branded name" like HP or something, also the store would need to make sure it is not a speciality power supply with different connectors.
> 
> ...


Thank you Asst. Manager Tumbleweed.

The image i find shows the unit as ATX (ebay pic though). But having a GA board, should have standard connections.


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

Allrighty, thank you very much all of you, I really appreciate it. Sorry about before that little misunderstanding. Anyways, I'll keep in touch!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Please do let us know so we can better help someone with your same problem. Good luck.


----------

